# New Makita 36v



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Since the makita is blade left and the dewalt is blade right that already makes the makita 100x better.




Unless you're left handed then your looking at blade on a blade right. I'm a lefty.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> High? $199 is the bare tool, same price as the 6.5" brushless, honestly I'm surprised as I expected $249 bare tool.


I bought the Skil Sawsquatch as soon as it came out and a few months later I could have got it on sale for a hunderd$ less:blink:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I bought the Skil Sawsquatch as soon as it came out and a few months later I could have got it on sale for a hunderd$ less:blink:


Not usually so with cordless cause they know everybody wants them. Skil 10" wormy is for the few billy bad asses left


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> Not usually so with cordless cause they know everybody wants them. Skil 10" wormy is for the few billy bad asses left


Ok I hear that but then there is the possaibly of the saw having somekind of glitch that pops up after 4 or 5 weeks of hard work on it. :sad: Like those F*#$in 23ga. 18v pinners. What a dud those were.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Timuhler said:


> We are supposed to get one late next week or week after to review for Tools of the Trade. I'll be posting things about it even before the review is complete at our Instagram account.




Let us know when it is up.
Thanks.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ok I hear that but then there is the possaibly of the saw having somekind of glitch that pops up after 4 or 5 weeks of hard work on it. :sad: Like those F*#$in 23ga. 18v pinners. What a dud those were.




I bought one of the Makita 18ga 18v nailers when it first came out and the thing misfired like crazy.

I live not far from makita's Dayton service center so I dropped it off and the next day they said it was too new to get parts so they just gave me another new one.


----------



## shanetoolnut (Sep 27, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> When I went on Toolnut website there was a banner ad from them on the saw page that had the Makita $20 off promotion. I thought great, saw for $179 and free shipping.
> 
> When I tried to put in the order it wouldn't deduct the $20.
> I tried chat with Toolnut but it said they were all busy leave an email.
> ...


Hey, Tim. Shane here from The Tool Nut.

The $20 off for Makita is for select items. The XSR01 is excluded from the $20 off promotion.

Feel free to reach out to me directly if I can help you out with anything.

If you guys have any questions on the XSR01, let me know and I'll do my best to answer them.

Shane
[email protected]


PS - I tested sending an email from our website chat and couldn't replicate the issue. It's possible the company we use for chat may have had a temporary issue. Sorry for the trouble there.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

shanetoolnut said:


> Hey, Tim. Shane here from The Tool Nut.
> 
> The $20 off for Makita is for select items. The XSR01 is excluded from the $20 off promotion.
> 
> ...



Hey Shane, can you fill us in on why the date of pre-order shipment was changed from 4-1-17 to 4-15-17? 

Thanks


----------



## shanetoolnut (Sep 27, 2015)

RobertCDF said:


> Hey Shane, can you fill us in on why the date of pre-order shipment was changed from 4-1-17 to 4-15-17?


Robert,

We were originally told that the saw would be available "April" and then subsequently told "mid-April". We always try to provide the most accurate information possible that's provided to us by the manufacturer.

I will share, and this is in no way to try to pressure someone into ordering, that we were told by Makita that initial inventory is expected to be limited.

Shane


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

shanetoolnut said:


> Hey, Tim. Shane here from The Tool Nut.
> 
> The $20 off for Makita is for select items. The XSR01 is excluded from the $20 off promotion.
> 
> ...


 I thought that $20 was too good to be true, but I had to try anyway.

Cool that you are a member of CT.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

shanetoolnut said:


> Robert,
> 
> We were originally told that the saw would be available "April" and then subsequently told "mid-April". We always try to provide the most accurate information possible that's provided to us by the manufacturer.
> 
> ...



World of Concrete was the initial intro for this wasn't it? and it gave "Spring" release date.

I think Makita might have been a little surprised at the potential advanced demand.


----------



## shanetoolnut (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, World of Concrete was its debut.

Having worked for a tool manufacturer (Festool) for many years, I understand the challenges for gauging initial demand for a product and planning inventory. I'm not sure what Makita's ability is to react to greater-than-expected demand and get inventory in the pipeline.

It felt like shortage of inventory for product launches was a bit of a theme for a lot of brands over the past year. Hopefully, they can get the saws manufactured and out to dealers to keep buyers' appetites satisfied.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Considering I've seen a huge amount of people requesting this kind of saw (and I personally had committed to purchasing this style no matter who manufactured it) I would not be surprised by inventory shortages.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Unless you're left handed then your looking at blade on a blade right. I'm a lefty.


Ah come on now man, you should know by now that no one cares about lefties...


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I was surprised to see Makita come out with this, as it seemed that the dual battery sidewinder was a sales due. But,I'm only making that judgement based on how many I saw on the clearance shelf at that big box. 

Maybe Makita got the feedback from consumers that they wAnted a worm drive?

Maybe the sidewinder was only a flop here because sidewinder in general aren't that popular in our area?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Ok, they don't call I t a worm drive. Does that mean it's a hypoid?


----------



## shanetoolnut (Sep 27, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> Ok, they don't call I t a worm drive. Does that mean it's a hypoid?


It's got a helical gear. Worm, hypoid, helical... these are all technical mechanical engineer nerd words. (No offense you you MEs :thumbsup

I think the thing about this saw is the power it delivers. With 36V, it can really perform like a corded saw. Big power, big cut capacity, big battery life.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Lettusbee said:


> I was surprised to see Makita come out with this, as it seemed that the dual battery sidewinder was a sales due. But,I'm only making that judgement based on how many I saw on the clearance shelf at that big box.
> 
> Maybe Makita got the feedback from consumers that they wAnted a worm drive?
> 
> Maybe the sidewinder was only a flop here because sidewinder in general aren't that popular in our area?




If the 36v sidewinder had come out with left blade I would have bought that.
The lack of a left blade was my main reason for holding out on a 36v purchase.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Thought I would add this to the thread for all the Makita fans.
Looks like some nice stuff on its way.

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/powe...)&he=9e07b3c75de98105aeeb37a9c860c7bc26b528b7


----------



## shanetoolnut (Sep 27, 2015)

Also, the XSR01 qualifies for our $20 off promo for Makita right now, making it even a better deal. Includes the kit and bare tool version.


----------

